# Unboxing Video of my Very Large Popbuying Order



## Musturd (Jan 3, 2010)

A while back there was a popbuying thread. Well my order came. I spent around $200 (which is alot for popbuying), so I am posting this 2-part unboxing video. I will also post reviews of all the cubes sometime soon. Anway, here they are:
(My cousin said the videos were pretty funny)

Part 1:





Part 2:





Please tell me if I ended up reporting the wrong names for each puzzle (wait until the end of the videos though, because I correct myself more than once)


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 3, 2010)

How long did shipping take?
Also, break in before lubing.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jan 3, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> How long did shipping take?
> Also, break in before lubing.



It usually takes 2 weeks


----------



## wrbcube4 (Jan 3, 2010)

wait time out this is a lanlan...


----------



## powershotman (Jan 3, 2010)

although that's not my order
i do feel excited ...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice vids =) Subbed


----------



## Musturd (Jan 3, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > How long did shipping take?
> ...



It took 2 or 3 I think. Not as long as my Dealextreme orders used to take. Also, my Maru DIY has NOT come yet (which I definitely ordered). So I'm hoping that that will come soon.



wrbcube4 said:


> wait time out this is a lanlan...



Huh? I will try to break in my LanLan

Also thanks for liking the videos everyone 
I spent most of the day working on the videos


----------



## Insight (Jan 3, 2010)

Have fun with all your new cubes!

And your thumb is extremely flexible. Just an observation.


----------



## Musturd (Jan 3, 2010)

Insight said:


> Have fun with all your new cubes!
> 
> And your thumb is extremely flexible. Just an observation.



You insight is excellent, I never realized that before.
And I am honored that your first post was on my thread.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 3, 2010)

Just so you know, the red bagged cubes are Taiyans.


----------



## Musturd (Jan 3, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Just so you know, the red bagged cubes are Taiyans.



OK, so I'm missing the the GH-II and the Maru DIY, and probably something else too.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 3, 2010)

Musturd said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you know, the red bagged cubes are Taiyans.
> ...



Also, DY= Taiyan and Dare-to-do = Ghost hand


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 3, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Just so you know, the red bagged cubes are Taiyans.



I was gonna say the same.
Damnit, I got ninja'd.


----------



## Musturd (Jan 3, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Wow, sorry
Now I know.
I know the dare-to-do is a ghost hand, though. But I remember ordering a Ghost Hand II... Unless the ghost hand II is known as something else that I already have.
I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Edward (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow dude, epic video.
(Now I know what my cubes will look like hehe -_-)


----------



## Worker (Jan 3, 2010)

Musturd said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Musturd said:
> ...



You might have gotten a GJ 2nd gen which = Type AII
and type AII has the tabs on it like the last cube in your second video.


Do I win?


----------



## Musturd (Jan 3, 2010)

Worker said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


Wow.
I figured it out. I guess I thought the DY cube was the ghost hand-II from Dan's post:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17535&page=3
But the post after corrected him, which I did not read apparently.


----------

